# Lepidiolamprologus kendalii



## ahud (Aug 22, 2009)

I am thinking about doing a pair of Lepido. Kendalii in a 125g, but I can't decide on tank mates. I want something that will eat some of their fry. The Kendalii will be the main show in the tank so I don't want something that is large enough to pose a threat to them.

So far I have been suggested Brichardi or adding another predator type fish to the tank.

I have no idea what I should do??? :-? :-? :-? :-?

Aaron


----------



## tranced (Jan 11, 2006)

brichardi preying on kendali? i thought it would be the other way around...


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Kendali are killing machines, especially when they spawn. A single kendali was suggested to me for fry control in a mbuna tank, but when I inquired on* this* forum the members were shocked that I would be given such advice, LOL.

Maybe something much bigger and more evil. Since that's not my thing hopefully others will chime in.


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

Konings says in his books that t. vittatus and t. brichardi and similar look so much like young lepidio's like kendalli and elongatus that they are freely allowed into the nest and raid the eggs unhindered. Be cool to watch and take care of the fry problem too.


----------



## tranced (Jan 11, 2006)

wow fry problem... lol over here kendali juvies are like 100 bucks each


----------



## ahud (Aug 22, 2009)

Kendalii have a ton of fry Tranced. a TON lol.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

In my experience, I had Lepidiolamprolus lemarii survive with nkambae (kendalli) as well as Jumbo brichardi. I suspect most of the brichardi types would be fine with kendalli. You could also likely keep any of the more robust Telmatochromis, such as sp. temporalis shell, or temporalis themselves.


----------



## ahud (Aug 22, 2009)

Lepido Lamarii was my original plan. Did you have a lot of aggression with Lamarii and Kendalli?

Would the Brichardi even put a dent in the amount of fry Kendalli produces?

And lastly, did you get the massive amount of fry that these species are supposed to produce? anywhere near 1000?

Thanks


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

The brichardi are unlikely to touch the kendalli fry. Strangely, the nkambae swam right through the clouds of brichardi fry, that were up to 1" long. I suppose they ate some, but it never seemed to make a dent in the brichardi population either. My spawns were in the 200-400 range... still quite a few.


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

Synodontis catfish are your best bet for fry control.


----------



## gman87 (Dec 24, 2004)

I've got a pair of lamari that just spawned in a 180 with a pair of nkambe (and leleupi, calvus, and fronts) and the lamari and nkambe ignore each other. They are both about 5-6". The nkambe haven't spawned yet so who knows what will happen then, supposedly they are stone cold killers. The lamari female just sits in front of the cave which is filled with large fry and the male has virtually no aggression.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

gman87 said:


> I've got a pair of lamari that just spawned in a 180 with a pair of nkambe (and leleupi, calvus, and fronts) and the lamari and nkambe ignore each other. They are both about 5-6". The nkambe haven't spawned yet so who knows what will happen then, supposedly they are stone cold killers. The lamari female just sits in front of the cave which is filled with large fry and the male has virtually no aggression.


My lemarii didn't show too much aggression either... at least not until about the sixth spawn. Then they started grabbing the heads of fish that got too close. Ended up with a few one eyed fish from it. Loved the lemarii though, might get more at some point.


----------



## Multies (Mar 9, 2007)

I've never kept the kendallis but IME, lemarii were pretty calm fish. I did't know he would get too big for my tank and I gave him up at around 3-3.5 inches but he was one of the coolest fish I've ever kept. Huge mouths.


----------

